# Οι μεταφράσεις που αγαπήσαμε



## AoratiMelani (Nov 5, 2010)

Ανοίγω αυτό το νήμα για να παρουσιάζουμε εδώ με δυο λόγια μεταφράσεις ή μεταφραστικά ευρήματα που ξεχωρίσαμε, θαυμάσαμε, αγαπήσαμε. 

Και κάνω την αρχή: αυτές τις μέρες ξαναδιαβάζω την υπέροχη *Κυβεριάδα *του Στανισλάβ Λέμ (έτσι είναι τυπωμένο το όνομα, δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό), εκδόσεις Κάκτος 1987, σε μετάφραση Ροζίτας Σώκου. Το βιβλίο του Λεμ είναι διασκεδαστικό και βαθιά φιλοσοφικό, σαν παραβολή. Το ύφος θυμίζει λαϊκούς μύθους επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Η γλωσσοπλασία, η παρήχηση, το λογοπαίγνιο και η επινόηση ονομάτων δίνουν και παίρνουν. 

Η Σώκου προφανώς είχε έμπνευση. Δεν ξέρω τι γράφει το πρωτότυπο, αλλά η μετάφραση ρέει και ξεχειλίζει από ευρηματικούς και ξεκαρδιστικούς νεολογισμούς και ονόματα. 

Οι βασιλιάδες Φριχτόβιος και Θηριόβιος, ο νόμος του Γαργάντιου, ο Μέγας Γλωσσόβροντος, ο Ιμπέριουμ Θαυμακοπάστρικουμ και οι τουρμπινοσκλάβοι του, τα Μεγάλα Σαβανωμένα Απορρίμματα, τα εφελκυστικά ενδυναμώματα των Δπδπδπικανικών Δυναμικών πεδίων, και η Αυτού Βασιλική Μεγαλειότης ο Προεξέχων Αστεριστικός, κυρίαρχος των αδελφών σφαιρών Αφηλίου και Περιηλίου, κληρονομικός μονάρχης της Ανευρίας, αυτοκράτορας απάντων των Μοναδαμιτών, Αμφιτροξικανών και Τριπαρτιζάνων, μεγάλος δούκας της Αναμυγδαλανθίας, του Γκλοργκονζιγκόρ και της Εσκουτσιακατουρμενίας, κόμης των Ευσκαλιπίων, του Αλγοριθμίσιμο και της Φλόρα ντελ Φορτράν, παλαδίνος μετά Θυρεού, Παραθυρεού και Υπερθυρεοειδούς, βαρώνος του Μπε-Εμ-Βε, του Χι-Ψι-Ξι και της Κλαραφονκαστερμπρόνιγκεν, ελέω σύμπαντος υπερέξαρχος της Ίδας, της Πήδας και της Ατελειωτίδας - για να αναφέρω μερικά μονάχα

Διαβάζουμε ότι _"[...]ένα κοπάδι από φλίρτια έπεσε ολόκληρο πάνω του και διάφορα ηδονίδια και γοητοβαμπάκια τον περιβούτηξαν, τον κουβάλησαν σ' ένα βολεψόριο όπου τον ζάλισαν από τα χαϊδοτήρια [...]". _

Αλλού: _"Κουβέντιασα με το σοφό αυτό άτομο, που ονομαζόταν Τριβιζιανός Χούνκιος,και φτάσαμε στο συμπέρασμα πως χωρίς τεράστιες ασπίδες και έναν Οντολογικό Περιπλοκοτροτήρα-Ατελέστορα, η καταστροφή ήταν αναπόφευκτη. [...] Εγώ όμως του έδειξα το σφάλμα αυτής της άποψης, αφού συνίσταται απλούστατα στο να απομακρυνθούν οι μηχανές με τη βοήθεια άλλων μηχανών, και συγκεκριμένα μασοτριών, ξεβιδωτριών, αποσπαστοταναλιών, θραυστοπασσαλοτριών, αναπηδοβγαλτριών και αντιφατικοτριών, το οποίο προφανώς θα χειροτέρευε τα πράγματα και θα έφερνε το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα."_

Ποιηματάκια όπως αυτό, δια στόματος ενός ηλεκτρονικού βάρδου, που σταδιακά τελειοποιείται:

_Κλίμοντο τραφτούς μου ξεκφιράνε,
Μη ρήτρα ψης φραμής
Κο πράμτη τρο γκαπί παν καλημύξει
Βραν παλουθή... η τραυγή χου ποδ βα λάνε...

Καλάντα! Σε μεταφινό δεντρί
Μπαλίνες τρεις τη βέρα
Καλάντα! Ποιο φαράσι γκρι
σ' ονειρευόταν νύχτα-μέρα;_

Και το παρακάτω πόνημα, που είναι_ "μεγαλόπρεπο, τραγικό, διαχρονικό, γεμάτο από έρωτα, προδοσία, τιμωρία, γαλήνιο ηρωισμό μπροστά στο σίγουρο θάνατο! Εννιά αράδες και η κάθε λέξη ν' αρχίζει με το γράμμα Κ!"

Καταχτημένος, κουρασμένος
Κείνος κοιμόταν.
Κρατώντας κλαδευτήρι, κείνη κύλισε κοντά
Και κούρεψε καλά
Καύκαλο κεκαρμένο.
Κακάσχημος και κακομοίρης, κλαίγοντας
Κλωθογύριζε κρυφά
Κάποια καταστροφή - 
Κάποια κραυγή καταδίκης._


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2010)

Στη biblionet λέει ότι η πρώτη έκδοση της μετάφρασης ήταν το 1979 (το βιβλίο πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε στην πολωνική το 1967 και σε γαλλική μετάφραση το 1968, σε αγγλική το 1974). Δεν ξέρουμε από ποια γλώσσα το μετέφρασε η Σώκου, αγγλικά ή γαλλικά; Το ποίημα είναι το τεστ που βάζουν σε μηχανή και στα αγγλικά το κείμενο λέει (με παρήχηση του  και του [sh], που είναι οπωσδήποτε πιο αποτελεσματική από την παρήχηση ενός σκληρού ήχου σαν του «κ»):

"Have it compose a poem—a poem about a haircut! But lofty, noble, tragic, timeless, full of love, treachery, retribution, quiet heroism in the face of certain doom! Six lines, cleverly rhymed, and every word beginning with the letter s!!"
"And why not throw in a full exposition of the general theory of nonlinear automata while you're at it?" growled Trurl. "You can't give it such idiotic—"
But he didn't finish. A melodious voice filled the hall with the following:
Seduced, shaggy Samson snored.
She scissored short. Sorely shorn,
Soon shackled slave, Samson sighed,
Silently scheming,
Sightlessly seeking
Some savage, spectacular suicide.​​
Θαυμάσια η πρωτοβουλία σου. Να βλέπουμε πιο συχνά να γράφονται δυο καλές κουβέντες για καλές μεταφράσεις. Όπου είναι δυνατό, να αναφέρουμε και έξυπνες λύσεις που έχουν δοθεί.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2010)

Αχ, και πού θα τη βρούμε τώρα την Κυβεριάδα; Ένα από τα δυο βιβλία ανατολικής ΕΦ που ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα. Το άλλο είναι η "Συνωμοσία του σύμπαντος" των αδελφών Στρουγκάτσκι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 5, 2010)

Άλλες μεταφράσεις που αγάπησα και που ελπίζω να βρω το χρόνο να παρουσιάσω κάποια στιγμή πιο αναλυτικά:

"*Το άσπρο ελάφι*" και "*Μύθοι για την εποχή μας*" του Τζέημς Θέρμπερ από τον Σωτήρη Κακίση, εκδόσεις Οδυσσέας 1982, τίτλοι πρωτοτύπων "The white deer", "Fables for our time", James Thurber.
Αν και διαφωνώ σε αρκετά σημεία με τον Κακίση, και σε ορισμένα τον βρίσκω και άστοχο (στους Μύθους αυτά), η γενική εντύπωση από τη μετάφραση είναι πολύ καλή, ειδικά στο Άσπρο ελάφι, που έχει κι αυτό άπειρα λογοπαίγνια, παρηχήσεις, υπονοούμενα και τα παρόμοια. Δείτε ένα δείγμα:

"Ύποπτο είναι αυτό το παχυρευστούτσικο πηχτό πράμα." Ο ψηλός Πρίγκηπας δαγκώθηκε. "Ως παρώ και μη εδέκει."
"Μια ρομβή σελήνη λαμπιδιάζει μέσ' απ' τα σωληνόδεντρα", είπε μια φωνή που για κάποιο άγνωστο λόγο θύγχισε τον Σαγκ. "Εδώ πάνω είμαι, στ' οκλαδόν του δέντρου."
"Στο κλαδί, θες να πεις", διόρθωσε ο Θαγκ, και το μάτι του πήρε ένα γεματούτσικο καραφλερό κύριο κάνα δυο μέτρα πιο ψηλά απ' το κεφάλι του.
"Αντιθέτως", είπε αυτός, "το κλειδί χρησιμοποιείται αφού πρώτα το δέντρο γίνει χόρτα."
"Πόρτα, εννοείς" αγρίεψε ο Θαγκ.
"Όχι, πρώτα. Πρώτα και πριν, όχι πόρτα και πιρν", τον έκοψε ο χοντρούλης.
"Λέμε λαμπαρίζει, πάντως", είπε ο Θαγκ περιφρονητικά, "κι όχι λαμπιδιάζει, όπως είπες. Αυτή 'ναι η λέξη που μεριάζει εδώ." [...]
Από κάπου ψηλά σ' ένα δέντρο, ένα χτυπόι ρόλησε αργά.
"Τι μάρκα να 'ναι άραγε;", είπε ο Θαγκ.
"Είναι λεφτά και μισθοί", είπε ο άνθρωπος, "ή στέκα και γιρλάντα, ή ελιά παρά τέταρτο. Δεν έχω ντέφι για ερωτησεις."
"Δεν έχεις κέφι!", είπε ο Θαγκ.
"Πρώτα μου πιάνει συζήτηση, κι ύστερα μου λέει τι δεν έχω", είπε ο άνθρωπος. "Καρεκλάω στ' οκλαδόν αυτού του δέντρου, για ν' αποφεύγω τους αναστατωσάκιες σαν του λόγου σου, που μου εμφανίζονται καβάλα στα μουλαρένδυτά τους"
"Έχεις στο νου σου τη λέξη ρακενδυλάρια", είπε ο Θαγκ σοβαρότατα.
"Τώρα με πληροφορεί και τι έχω στο νου μου", είπε ο άνθρωπος. [...]
Τέσσερα κοκκινοπούλια από 'να πυκνό θάμνο τραγουδήσανε: "Σκότο-σκότο-σκότο-_δίνε του_!"

"*Τα δεκατρία ρολόγια*" πάλι του Θέρμπερ, από την Δήμητρα Σίμου, εκδοσεις Άμμος, τίτλος πρωτοτύπου "The thirteen clocks". Η μετάφραση αυτή μου αρέσει ίσως περισσότερο κι από εκείνες του Κακίση, έχει καλύτερη ροή. Ο Κακίσης βέβαια έχει τρελές εμπνεύσεις, στο Άσπρο ελάφι, αλλά προσφέρεται και το έργο, οπότε δεν μπορεί να γίνει σύγκριση.

"*Εγχειρίδιο ιχθύων: ένα μυθιστόρημα σε 12 ψάρια*" του Τασμανού συγγραφέα Richard Flanagan, Εκδόσεις Αγρα 2006, μετάφραση Αθηνά Δημητριάδου, τίτλος πρωτοτύπου "Gould's Book of Fish". Πολύ ιδιαίτερο βιβλίο (ματιά σε έναν άλλο κόσμο, σε άλλο χώρο και χρόνο, με άλλη κουλτούρα, και όλα αυτά μέσα από μια πρωτόγονη-παραληρηματική οπτική) και εξαιρετική μετάφραση. 

"*Το κουτσό*" του Χούλιο Κορτάσαρ, από τον Κώστα Κουντούρη, εκδόσεις Εξάντας 1988, τίτλος πρωτοτύπου "Rauyela", Julio Cortazar. Υπόδειγμα ευρηματικότητας. Έχω ένα απόσπασμα δακτυλογραφημένο από την παρουσίαση του LEA, το επισυνάπτω (προσοχή, μόνο για ενήλικες! 

"*Ο αφρός των ημερών*", Μπορίς Βιαν, από τη Ρένα Χατχούτ, εκδόσεις Γράμματα 1979, τίτλος πρωτοτύπου "L'Écume des jours", Boris Vian. Δεν έχω συγκρίνει με το πρωτότυπο, απλώς μου αρέσει η ροή του κειμένου της μετάφρασης και πιστεύω ότι αφήνει καλή αίσθηση αυτού που ήθελε να πει ο συγγραφέας.

Είναι κι άλλα, άμα μου έρθουν θα τα γράψω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 7, 2010)

Στην προχτεσινή κρασοκατάνυξη με παρέα Λεξιλόγων, εις εκ των συνδαιτυμόνων μού θύμισε άλλες δυο μεταφράσεις που μου άρεσαν:

"*Διαβολιάδα*" του ρώσου Μιχαήλ Μπουλγκάκωφ, μετάφραση Βασίλης Καλλιπολίτης, Bell 1997. Δεν έχω το βιβλίο πρόχειρο για να βάλω απόσπασμα, είναι στην αποθήκη μου, μόλις μπορέσω να το ανεβάσω θα ποστάρω κάτι. Βλέπω στο Βιβλιονέτ ότι υπάρχει και η μετάφραση του Άλκη Πατσούρα, Πλέθρον 1990, αλλά δεν την έχω διαβάσει. 

"*Φανταστικές ιστορίες*", Αμβρόσιος Μπηρς, μετάφραση Θέμις Μιχαήλ, Γράμματα 1983, τίτλος πρωτοτύπου "Fantastic fables". Το έχω δανείσει σε μια φίλη, μόλις μου το επιστρέψει θα ποστάρω κι απ' αυτό κάτι, εκτός κι αν έχει την καλοσύνη κάποιος άλλος ή και ο ίδιος ο μεταφραστής να μας παραθέσει κάποιο απόσπασμα.

Είναι γεγονός ότι όλες όσες θυμάμαι ως "καλές" μεταφράσεις αφορούν βιβλία επίσης "καλά", δηλαδή βιβλία που μου άρεσαν και που συνήθως προσφέρονται και για μια ευρηματική μετάφραση. Αυτό δεν μειώνει την αξία της μετάφρασης, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ίσα-ίσα δείχνει ότι ο μεταφραστής αξιοποίησε το υλικό που είχε διαθέσιμο.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2010)

Για τη "Διαβολιάδα" του Καλλιπολίτη δεν έχω γνώμη, αλλά η μετάφραση του Πατσιούρα μ' αρέσει πολύ. Κι ας έχει μια "ρωσικότητα" στο στυλ των παλιών μεταφράσεων του Αλεξάνδρου/


----------



## Themis (Nov 9, 2010)

Αόρατη Μελάνη, δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω με αποσπάσματα κτλ., γιατί όλα μου τα ελληνικά βιβλία λιμνάζουν σε κούτες μετακόμισης.
Μαρίνε, συμφωνώ με την εκτίμησή σου για τη μετάφραση του Άλκη Πατσούρα, την οποία άλλωστε είχα την ευκαιρία να συζητήσω μαζί του στο χειρόγραφο. Κατά τα άλλα, έχω μια γενική απορία που ασφαλώς δεν είναι του παρόντος: πώς καταφέρνουν κάποιες μεταγενέστερες μεταφράσεις να μην είναι τουλάχιστον εφάμιλλες των προηγούμενων;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 9, 2010)

Έλα ντε. Ίσως επειδή πρέπει να δείξουν πάση θυσία τη διαφορά τους;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 9, 2010)

> πώς καταφέρνουν κάποιες μεταγενέστερες μεταφράσεις να μην είναι τουλάχιστον εφάμιλλες των προηγούμενων;



Άλλη εποχή, άλλη νοοτροπία, άλλη θεωρία, άλλο μεταφραστικό επίκεντρο, άλλες προσλαμβάνουσες, άλλη γλώσσα, άλλη κουλτούρα... 

Δεν είναι χειρότερες όμως σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, απλώς εμάς μας αρέσει το παρελθόν και ειδικά όταν πρόκεται για λογοτεχνικό τέρας που την έκανε έχουμε και μια γλυκιά νοσταλγία και αισθανόμαστε ένα δέος μπροστά του.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 9, 2010)

Οι παλιές μεταφράσεις του Αστερίξ και του Λούκυ Λουκ πάντως είναι αξεπέραστες - αντικειμενικά. 

Υποθέτω ότι εξαρτάται και πώς δουλεύει ο μεταφραστής. Ίσως να κοιτάζει την παλιά μετάφραση, ίσως όχι, για να μην επηρεαστεί. Εγώ αν μου τύχαινε, θα δούλευα χωρίς να την κοιτάξω, κι αφού τελείωνα, θα την κοίταζα, μετά θα ξαναπερνούσα τη δική μου και θα έκανα αλλαγές αν έκρινα ότι χρειάζεται. 

Στην παιδική διασκευή του Κιχώτη που μετέφρασα, π.χ., αυτό έκανα. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι διάλεξα "ανεπηρέαστα" (αν είναι δυνατόν), δηλαδή αυτά που μου φάνηκαν καταλληλότερα με βάση το κοινό-στόχο και το πολιτιστικό πλαίσιο, και όχι με κριτήριο να "δείξω διαφορά".

Πάντως παίζουν όλα όσα είπατε (άλλες εποχές κλπ., και να δείξουν τη διαφορά τους).


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2010)

Αναμφισβήτητα σωστά τα όσα ειπώθηκαν, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο ένας μεταφραστής να μη συμβουλεύεται την προηγούμενη μετάφραση (εκτός αν έχει θεωρήσει ότι είναι του πεταμού), έστω και μόνο στα κάπως κρίσιμα σημεία. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αρκετοί δεν το κάνουν. Όπως επίσης δεν συμβουλεύονται ούτε καν εναλλακτικές ξενόγλωσσες μεταφράσεις όταν μεταφράζουν π.χ. έναν κινέζο συγγραφέα από τα αγγλικά. Νομίζω ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις εδώ υπάρχει ένα ακαθόριστο μίγμα βιοτικής κωλοπιλάλας, προχειρότητας και έπαρσης. Σε τελική ανάλυση δεν υπάρχει αποτελεσματικότερο εφαλτήριο προς το καλύτερο από την τεκμηριωμένη άποψη γιατί κάτι άλλο είναι απλώς καλό.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 10, 2010)

Εχθρός του καλού είναι το καλύτερο... 

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αλλά μακάρι σε μια ιδεατή κοινωνία ο μεταφραστής να είχε 14 χρόνια (μου έχει κολλήσει ο Χριστοδούλου, τι να κάνω...) για να μάθει και κινέζικα ακόμα αν χρειαζόταν για τη μετάφρασή του. Οπότε, ας μη ρίχνουμε στην πυρά τον επαγγελματία... αλλά να εξετάζουμε γιατί μπορεί και να έκανε αυτό που έκανε. Εγώ, για παράδειγμα, με κόστος την προσωπική μου ζωή κάθομαι και διαβάζω άλλες μεταφράσεις, αλλά έχουν όλοι την τρέλα ή τη δυνατότητα να το κάνουν; 

Σήμερα στο μάθημά μου έλεγα στα παιδιά που με ρώτησαν τι πρέπει να έχει ο καλός μεταφραστής και τι να κάνει. Πώς θα τους εξηγήσω ότι θα ζουν με μια θηλιά στο λαιμό; Ε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 1, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> "*Φανταστικές ιστορίες*", Αμβρόσιος Μπηρς, μετάφραση Θέμις Μιχαήλ, Γράμματα 1983, τίτλος πρωτοτύπου "Fantastic fables". Το έχω δανείσει σε μια φίλη, μόλις μου το επιστρέψει θα ποστάρω κι απ' αυτό κάτι.


Πιστή στην υπόσχεσή μου, ιδού: 

Μερικοί μύθοι από την ενότητα *"Ο Αίσωπος τροποποιημένος"*:

*Η Γάτα και τα πουλιά*
Μαθαίνοντας ότι τα πουλιά ενός εκτροφείου ήταν άρρωστα, μια Γάτα πήγε εκεί και τους είπε ότι είναι γιατρός κι ότι θα τα κάνει καλά αν την αφήσουν να μπει μέσα. 
"Σε ποια σχολή της ιατρικής ανήκεις;" ρώτησαν τα Πουλιά.
"Είμαι μιαουλοπαθητικός" είπε η Γάτα.
"Εφάρμοσες ποτέ σου την ξεκουμπιδοπαθητική;"ρώτησαν τα πουλιά μισοκλείνοντας το μάτι. 
Η Γάτα έπιασε τον υπαινιγμό και πήρε τα παπούτσια της στο χέρι.

*Ο Λύκος και οι Βοσκοί*
Ένας Λύκος περνούσε έξω από μια τσοπάνικη καλύβα και είδε τους βοσκούς να γευματίζουν.
"Κόπιασε" του είπε ο ένας ειρωνικά, "για να σε φιλέψουμε το αγαπημένο σου φαγητό, μπουτάκι αρνίσιο".
"Ευχαριστώ" είπε ο Λύκος ξεμακραίνοντας, "αλλά δε θα μπορέσω. Μόλις έφαγα φιλέτο τσοπανίσιο."

*Ο Άνθρωπος και ο Αετός*
Κάποτε ένας Αετός αιχμαλωτίστηκε από έναν Άνθρωπο, ο οποίος του ψαλίδισε τα φτερά και τον έβαλε στον ορνιθώνα μαζί με τα κοτόπουλα. Η αλλαγή αυτή έριξε τον Αετό σε μαύρη κατάθλιψη. 
¨Και γιατί να μη σε χαροποιεί αυτό το γεγονός;" είπε ο Άνθρωπος. "Σαν Αετός, ήσουνα πολύ μπανάλ, ενώ σαν γερο-πετεινός είσαι ένα εξόχως διακεκριμένο πουλερικό."

Αν βρω χρόνο θα βάλω κι από το υπόλοιπο βιβλίο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 1, 2011)

_(συνέχεια εκ του προηγουμένου)_

*Η καταδίκη του Ποιητή*
Ένα Υποκείμενο περπατούσε στη βασιλική δημοσιά φορώντας πολλή περισυλλογή και σχεδόν τίποτ' άλλο. Άξαφνα βρέθηκε μπροστά στις πύλες μιας περίεργης πόλης. Όταν ζήτησε να του επιτραπεί η είσοδος, συνελήφθη για παρενόχληση των αρχών και οδηγήθηκε μπροστά στο Βασιλιά.
"Ποιος είσαι;" ρώτησε ο Βασιλιάς, "και ποιο είναι το επάγγελμά σου στη ζωή;"
"Μυτόγκας ο Αχρείος" αποκρίθηκε το Υποκείμενο με ετοιμόλογη έμπνευση, "πορτοφολάς". 
Ο Βασιλιάς ετοιμαζόταν να διατάξει την απελευθέρωσή του, όταν ο Πρωθυπουργός πρότεινε να εξεταστούν τα δάχτυλα του κρατουμένου. Βρέθηκαν πολύ πλακουτσωμένα και με κάλους στις άκρες.
"Αχά!" φώναξε ο Βασιλιάς. "Καλά το έλεγα εγώ! Έχει τη μανία να μετράει συλλαβές. Είναι ποιητής. Στείλτε τον στο Λόρδο Υψηλό Αναστολέα της Κεφαλοφορικής Συνήθειας."
"Αφέντη μου" είπε ο Τακτικός Επινοητής Σατανικών Ποινών, "τολμώ να προτείνω ένα οδυνηρότερο βασανιστήριο."
"Και ποιο είναι;" ρώτησε ο Βασιλιάς.
"Αφήστε τον να κρατήσει αυτό το κεφάλι."
Έτσι και διατάχθηκε.

*Ο Ψαχουλευτής και το Γραμμάτιο*
Ο Ιθύνων Λωποδύτης μιας αφερέγγυας τράπεζας, μαθαίνοντας ότι επρόκειτο να δεχτεί την επίσκεψη του επίσημου Ψαχουλευτή των Πραγμάτων, τοποθέτησε ένα δικό του προσωπικό γραμμάτιο στο χαρτοφυλάκιό της και, χαϊδεύοντας ευδιάθετα την κιθάρα του, περίμενε την επιθεώρηση.
Όταν ο Ψαχουλευτής έφτασε στο γραμμάτιο ρώτησε: "Τι είναι αυτό;"
"Αυτό", είπε ο Υποστηρικτής των Καταθέσεων, "είναι ένα από τα στοιχεία του παθητικού μας."
"Του παθητικού;" αναφώνησε ο Ψαχουλευτής. "Όχι, όχι, του ενεργητικού. Ασφαλώς αυτό εννοείτε."
"Στο σημείο αυτό σφάλλετε", εξήγησε ο Υποκαταχραστής. "Το γραμμάτιο αυτό γράφτηκε στην τράπεζα με δική μας πένα, μελάνι και χαρτί, και έχουμε απλήρωτο το λογαριασμό της γραφικής ύλης επί έξι μήνες."
"Α, μάλιστα" είπε ο Ψαχουλευτής σκεφτικά. "Είναι στοιχείο του παθητικού. Μπορώ να ρωτήσω πώς περιμένετε να το καλύψετε;"
"Με καρτερία, αν θέλει ο Θεός" απάντησε ο Υποκαταχραστής υψώνοντας το βλέμμα στους ουρανούς. "Με καρτερία και αταλάντευτη εμπιστοσύνη στη χαλαρότητα του νόμου."
"Αρκετά, αρκετά" αναφώνησε ο πιστός υπηρέτης του κράτους πνιγμένος από τη συγκίνηση. "Ιδού ένα πιστοποιητικό φερεγγυότητας."
"Ιδού και ένα μελανοδοχείο" είπε γεμάτος ευγνωμοσύνη ο τραπεζίτης γλιστρώντας το στην τσέπη του Ψαχουλευτή, "είναι το μόνο πράγμα που έχουμε."

Ήταν κάπως μεγάλες οι παραθέσεις, αλλά είναι κρίμα να μην βάλω ολόκληρες τις ιστοριούλες, έχουν τόσο γούστο!


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2011)

Ωραιότατα, δεν τους ήξερα καν τους _Fantastic Fables_ (αν και ομολογώ ότι δεν είμαι φαν του Μπιρς).

Τους μάζεψα σε ένα αρχείο αυτούς τους πέντε, αγγλικούς κι ελληνικούς.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 15, 2011)

Ξεκαρδιστική είναι επίσης η μετάφραση του _Hitch-hiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ από τον Δ. Αρβανίτη, εκδόσεις Ars Longa - και δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα να μεταφέρεις το χιούμορ του Douglas Adams στα Ελληνικά!


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2011)

Συμφωνώ πλήρως με τον dharvatis. Η μετάφραση του Αρβανίτη είναι φανταστική.
Προσωπικά, ο αγαπημένος μου μεταφραστής είναι ο Αλέξανδρος Κοτζιάς, κυρίως για τη φοβερή δουλειά του στο _Εγώ ο Κλαύδιος/Κλαύδιος ο θεός_ του Ρόμπερτ Γκρέιβς. Αν βρω κουράγιο θα παραθέσω αποσπάσματα, αλλά δεν το υπόσχομαι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 8, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Για τη "Διαβολιάδα" του Καλλιπολίτη δεν έχω γνώμη, αλλά η μετάφραση του Πατσιούρα μ' αρέσει πολύ. Κι ας έχει μια "ρωσικότητα" στο στυλ των παλιών μεταφράσεων του Αλεξάνδρου/


Τη βρήκα τη Διαβολιάδα στην αποθήκη μου, επιτέλους (άλλο γύρευα, εννοείται, κι άλλο βρήκα - ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού). Δεν ξέρω όμως ποιο απόσπασμα να διαλέξω. Εσύ Μαρίνο έχεις καμιά γνώμη;

Έτσι εκ πρώτης όψεως πάντως, είναι κάποια μικροπράγματα που δεν με ενθουσιάζουν τελικά, π.χ. το όνομα του Πέρσικωφ μας εξηγεί σε υποσημείωση (σελ.79) ότι είναι από τη λέξη πέρσικ = ροδάκινο, κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν τον έκανε Ροδακίνωφ κατευθείαν; 
Αντίθετα στην περίπτωση του Κάλσονερ το έχει μεταφράσει σε Εσωρούχωφ, και μας εξηγεί στην υποσημείωση (σελ.33) ότι το πρωτότυπο όνομα ηταν Κάλσονερ και ότι ο κεντρκός ήρωας το μπερδεύει με το καλσόνι - εσώρουχο (εσώβρακο).
Φαντάζομαι ότι τον Εσωρούχωφ ένιωσε αναγκασμένος να τον μεταφράσει για να είναι κατανοητό το αστείο και η παρεξήγηση που γίνεται (τα χάχανα των γραμματέων κλπ) ενώ στην περίπτωση του Πέρσικωφ δεν ήταν αναγκαίο.

Πάντως και του Καλλιπολίτη η μετάφραση "μυρίζει ρώσικα", γεγονός που δεν είναι αναγκαστικά κακό, μάλιστα κάπου είναι και ευχάριστο.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2011)

Λες για τη μετάφραση του Καλλιπολίτη έτσι; Γιατί ο Πατσιούρας τον αποδίδει "Σκελέερ" (σκελέα).

Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ εδώ το θαυμασμό μου για τη δουλειά της Σώκου στην _Κυβεριάδα_!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 12, 2014)

Ενώ σας χρωστάω ακόμη τα παραθέματα από βιβλία που ανέφερα προηγουμένως, προσθέτω ακόμη ένα που διάβασα πρόσφατα:

*"Ο ΜΦΓ - Ο μεγάλος φιλικός γίγαντας"* του Ρόαλντ Νταλ, μετάφραση Βούλα Μάστορη, εκδόσεις Ψυχογιός 2012. Πολύ γέλιο για μικρούς και μεγάλους και εξαιρετική δουλειά στη μετάφραση! Ενώ δεν είναι από τα πιο εμπνευσμένα του Νταλ κατά τη γνώμη μου (είναι πολύ ωραίο, να εξηγούμεθα, απλώς άλλα βιβλία του είναι ακόμη καλύτερα), είναι γεμάτο ευρηματικές και ξεκαρδιστικές γλωσσοπλασίες που αξίζουν από μόνες τους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> είναι γεμάτο ευρηματικές και ξεκαρδιστικές γλωσσοπλασίες που αξίζουν από μόνες τους.



Όνειρο ζωής θα ήταν να μπορούσε κανείς να μαζέψει τις λεξιπλασίες γνωστών ξένων δημιουργών και τις πετυχημένες αποδόσεις τους στα ελληνικά. Φοβερή ιδέα για διδακτορικό!


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 12, 2014)

Κάποιοι ήδη εκπονούν μελέτη για τη μετάφραση των λογοπαιγνίων στην τηλεόραση... ;) 

Ναι, φοβερή ιδέα για μελέτη γενικότερα! :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 12, 2018)

Marinos said:


> Αχ, και πού θα τη βρούμε τώρα την Κυβεριάδα; Ένα από τα δυο βιβλία ανατολικής ΕΦ που ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα. Το άλλο είναι η "Συνωμοσία του σύμπαντος" των αδελφών Στρουγκάτσκι.


Από αξιόπιστη πηγή που δεν μου επιτρέπεται να αποκαλύψω, πληροφορήθηκα ότι επανακυκλοφορεί η _Κυβεριάδα _από τον Κάκτο, στην παλιά καλή μετάφραση της Σώκου.. Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε, σπεύσατε!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 8, 2020)

Σχεδόν δέκα χρόνια αφότου άνοιξα αυτό το νήμα με την ανάρτηση για την _Κυβεριάδα_, βρήκα στο facebook στην ομάδα Υπογλώσσια αυτό το απόκομμα που αφορά ένα άλλο αγαπημένο βιβλίο του Λεμ, το περίφημο _Σολάρις_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 3, 2022)

Μπορίς Βιάν, *Παραμύθι για μεσαίους* (_Conte de fées à l'usage des moyennes personnes__)_, μια νουβέλα που συμπεριλαμβάνεται στη συλλογή *Γούνινη ωρίτσα*, εκδόσεις Μπαρμπουνάκη), μετάφραση Έρικα Περαχιά-Ζεμούρ (βλέπω εδώ ότι ήταν έφορος του Εβραϊκού Μουσείου της Θεσσαλονίκης).
Απ' όσο διαπίστωσα, η κυρία αυτή δεν έχει κάνει καμία άλλη μετάφραση - πολύ κρίμα, γιατί αυτή η μία δουλειά της δείχνει ότι έχει μεράκι, ταλέντο και καλή γνώση και γλωσσικό αισθητήριο τόσο της γλώσσας πηγής όσο και της γλώσσας στόχου.

Αυτή η νουβέλα του Βιαν είναι πρωτόλειο, αλλά είναι υπέροχη. Την έγραψε για να διασκεδάσει τη σύζυγό του κάποια φορά που ήταν άρρωστη κι έπρεπε να χειρουργηθεί. Προφανώς γράφτηκε χαλαρά κι αυθόρμητα, χωρίς προβληματισμούς για εκδότες κι αναγνώστες. Είναι από τα πιο σουρεαλιστικά και χαριτωμένα γραπτά του. Η συλλογή αυτή ήταν το πρώτο δικό του έργο που διάβασα και τον αγάπησα.

Δεν μπορώ παρά να αποδώσω τα εύσημα για την ευρηματικότητα της μετάφρασης, που ανταποκρίνεται θαυμάσια στην ευρηματικότητα του πρωτοτύπου. Ωστόσο, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι συμφωνώ σε όλες τις μεταφραστικές επιλογές.

Λόγου χάρη, το palefroi εγώ δεν θα το είχα αποδώσει ως "φοράδα" αλλά μάλλον ως "φαρί" (σκέφτηκα και το "κέλης", που ίσως να ήταν ακόμη πιο κοντά νοηματικά και υφολογικά, αλλά δεν θα λειτουργούσε τόσο καλά μέσα στο κείμενο, όπου εμφανίζεται πάρα πολλές φορές). Μεταξύ άλλων έχει κι όνομα, Γεδεών, που ναι μεν αναφέρεται μόνο μια φορά, αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι αρσενικό όνομα, δεν κολλάει για φοράδα. Ωστόσο μέσα στον όλο σουρεαλισμό, αυτό δεν κάνει και μεγάλη εντύπωση και σίγουρα η μεταφράστρια είχε τους λόγους της για την επιλογή αυτή.

Με προβλημάτισε και η απόδοση του pinasse ως "πλάβα", όμως όσο το σκεφτόμουν, τόσο συνειδητοποιούσα ότι είναι δύσκολο να βρεις καλύτερη επιλογή. Η πλάβα είναι σαφώς μικρότερη από την pinasse, όμως και τα δύο είναι επίπεδα, ρηχά πλεούμενα, εύκολα στην κατασκευή, και κυρίως πρόκειται για λέξεις σχετικά ανοίκειες στο αναγνωστικό κοινό, πράγμα σημαντικό εν προκειμένω. Κι άλλωστε χρειαζόταν μια λέξη που να επιτρέπει εύκολα παιχνίδια.

_"Un quoi? dit le palefroi, qui n' avait pas le pied marin.
Un pinasse. Pi pi et n as nasse, épela Barthélémy."
-Μια τι; είπε η φοράδα, που δεν ήταν θαλασσινή.
-Μια πλάβα. Πλα πλα α βαβά, ανέλυσε ο Μπαρτελεμί._

Άλλο σημείο που διαφωνώ είναι η απόδοση του antimoine ως "αμμωνία" (ναι μεν νοηματικά δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο, αλλά δεν βλέπω και τον λόγο της αλλαγής) και του fers ως "κάτεργο", εγώ θα είχα βάλει "μπαλαούρο" (που κολλάει και με το γενικότερο ύφος ναυτικού ιδιώματος) στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα.

_[...] le riz, la soie et l'antimoine.
Au mot d'antimoine, Joseph qui était républicain leva la tête.
"A bas la calotte! cria-t-il.
Matelot Joseph! hurla le palefroi, je vous colle aux fers!"
[...] ρύζι, μετάξι κι αμμωνία.
Στη λέξη αμμωνία, ο Ζοζέφ, που ήταν ρεπουμπλικάνος, σήκωσε κεφάλι.
-Κάτω τα ράσα! φώναξε.
-Ναύτης Ζοζέφ! ούρλιαξε η φοράδα, στο κάτεργο!_

Για τη σημασία και την ιστορία της λέξης Ζαν με πληροφόρησε ευτυχώς η Wikipedia γιατί ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα ιδέα. Μου έμεινε όμως η απορία, γιατί συγκεκριμένα "αραπάκια"; Σίγουρα θα υπήρχε λόγος, ίσως κάποιο κουτί με τέτοια εικόνα, ίσως κάποιο συγκεκριμένο γλυκό... Αν ξέρει κανείς, ας με διαφωτίσει.

_Vous voulez du zan?
Θέλετε αραπάκια Ζαν;_

Κάτι που πραγματικά μου άρεσε ήταν ότι ένα λογοπαίγνιο που δεν μπόρεσε να αποδοθεί στο σημείο όπου βρισκόταν, μεταφέρθηκε σε άλλο σημείο του κειμένου, αρκετά παρακάτω. Αυτό το έχω κάνει κι εγώ αυθορμήτως σε κάποιο βιβλίο και αργότερα διάβασα κάπου να προτείνεται ως μεταφραστική λύση.

_Ils regagnèrent le bord (pas le bord, le bord, je m'entends)...
Ξαναγύρισαν οι κατεργάρηδες στο μπάρκο...

Ils reprirent la mer un mois après, s'en furent dans un île déserte...
Ξαναμπάρκαραν ένα μήνα αργότερα, άραξαν (όχι άραξαν, άραξαν) σ' ένα έρημο νησί... _

Κυρίως όμως εκτίμησα το σύνολο της προσπάθειας, την ευρηματικότητα και τη διατήρηση του ύφους, γιατί εκεί βρίσκεται και όλη η ουσία του κειμένου. Ευτυχώς, αν και παλιό, το βιβλίο κυκλοφορεί ακόμη στα ελληνικά. Εγώ το παρήγγειλα πρόσφατα απ' τον εκδότη για να το κάνω δώρο.

_Alors la terre s'ouvrit et un grosse bête écailleuse (Cécile Sorel elle-même) sortit dans un nuage d'encens.
Τότε άνοιξε η γη κι ένα χοντρό ζώο με λέπια (η Μάγια Μελάγια αυτοπροσώπως) βγήκε μέσα σ' ένα σύννεφο από λιβάνι.

Elle disparut en laissant derrière elle un parfum de muscade passée et de poudre d'escampette de chez Caron.
Εξαφανίστηκε αφήνοντας πίσω της ένα άρωμα ξεθυμασμένου μοσχοκάρυδου κι εξαφανιζόλ της Καρόν._

Για την απόδοση του tope ως "τοπ" δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω, διαφορετικά δεν θα έβγαινε το λογοπαίγνιο με το "στοπ". Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι καλύτερο.

_"Stop! dit Barthélémy. [...]
Tope? Pourquoi? dit Joseph. Ça suffit comme ça, on l'a déjà dit trois fois."
-Στοπ! είπε ο Μπαρτελεμί.
-Τοπ; Γιατί; είπε ο Ζοζέφ. Φτάνει πια, το είπαμε ήδη τρεις φορές._

Οι περισσότερες μεταφραστικές επιλογές, όπως λ.χ. η απόδοση του troll ως καλικάντζαρου, με βρίσκουν απόλυτα σύμφωνη.
Αρκετά όμως με την ανάλυση και την κριτική. Σας αφήνω με λίγα ακόμη απολαυστικά αποσπάσματα:

_Embarque! fit le palefroi qui avait entre-temps pris l'allure d'un vieux palefroi de mer.Il cracha une pleine bouche de jus de tabac, et monta sur le pont. Pare à virer! Lofe! Tout le monde sur le spardeck!
-Mais! Bon Dieu de bois! Qui est-ce qui t' as appris ça, enfant de cochon! dit Joseph.
-On as de lettres! fit le palefroi. C'est toujours comme ça qu'on cause quand on est marin.
-Μπαρκάρουμε! έκανε η φοράδα, που στο μεταξύ είχε πάρει τον αέρα ενός γερο-θαλασσάλογου. Έφτυσε μια χοντρή ροχάλα τουμπεκί και ανέβηκε στο κατάστρωμα. Βίρα και μάινα! Σάλπα! Όλοι στην κουβέρτα!
-Που να πάρει και να σηκώσει! Ποιος σου τα 'μαθε αυτά, φύτρα γουρουνιού! είπε ο Ζοζέφ.
-Έχουμε κουλτούρα! είπε η φοράδα. Έτσι σπρεχάρουν οι αληθινοί ναύτες.

Alors le palefroi remit sa casquette de marin et commença à arpenter la passerelle d'une démarche chaloupée.
"Pas si vite! dit il. Prend un ris dans le grand hunier de la misaine de perroquet et souque ferme par bâbord droite!"
Και τότε η φοράδα ξανάβαλε το ναυτικό της κασκέτο κι άρχισε να πηγαινοέρχεται στο κάσαρο μ' ένα σκαμπανεβαστό βάδισμα.
"Όχι τόσο γρήγορα! είπε. Κάλαρε τη βολάντε γάμπια στη μετζάνα του παπαφίγκου και πόδα γερά στο πλάι!"_


----------



## Marinos (Dec 6, 2022)

Για τους φίλους του Πίντσον, ο μεταφραστής του:
Πιντσονογενής πονοκέφαλος


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2022)

Δεν έχω διαβάσει Πίντσον. Το λέω χωρίς να ντρέπομαι γιατί κάπου στα είκοσι αποφάσισα ότι δεν θα αγχώνομαι για τα βιβλία που δεν θα έχω διαβάσει, για να μπορέσω να περάσω τη ζωή μου με μόνο τα απαραίτητα άγχη. Κι αυτά υπό έλεγχο.

Ζηλεύω κάπως και θαυμάζω πολύ τους ανθρώπους που παλεύουν με δύσκολα έργα και λίγο-πολύ τα δαμάζουν, με τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις, συγκέντρωση και ευστροφία. Το άσχημο είναι ότι τα αγγλικά τα διαβάζω όλα σε πρωτότυπο και χάνω την ευκαιρία να απολαύσω τα μεταφραστικά θαύματα και να διδαχτώ απ’ αυτά.

Όμως κάτι άλλο θέλω να επισημάνω σε σχέση με το σημείωμα του Γιώργου Κυριαζή: την τεράστια πρόοδο που έχουμε σε σχέση με τα μεταφραστικά βοηθήματα, που δεν είναι μόνο πολλά και πλούσια και εξειδικευμένα λεξικά, αλλά και ερμηνευτικά βοηθήματα, οδηγοί προφοράς, φόρουμ σαν τη Λεξιλογία όπου συνάδελφοι και ομότεχνοι μοιράζονται τα φώτα τους. Χρειάζεται κάτι ακόμα: να μπορούμε —μελετητές, ερευνητές, μεταφραστές και άλλοι— να έχουμε ευχερή πρόσβαση σε δημοσιευμένα έργα έναντι μικρού αντιτίμου. Χρειαζόμαστε ένα Spotify βιβλίου και δημοσιευμάτων.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 9, 2022)

nickel said:


> Στη biblionet λέει ότι η πρώτη έκδοση της μετάφρασης ήταν το 1979 (το βιβλίο πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε στην πολωνική το 1967 και σε γαλλική μετάφραση το 1968, σε αγγλική το 1974). Δεν ξέρουμε από ποια γλώσσα το μετέφρασε η Σώκου, αγγλικά ή γαλλικά; Το ποίημα είναι το τεστ που βάζουν σε μηχανή και στα αγγλικά το κείμενο λέει (με παρήχηση του  και του [sh], που είναι οπωσδήποτε πιο αποτελεσματική από την παρήχηση ενός σκληρού ήχου σαν του «κ»):
> 
> "Have it compose a poem—a poem about a haircut! But lofty, noble, tragic, timeless, full of love, treachery, retribution, quiet heroism in the face of certain doom! Six lines, cleverly rhymed, and every word beginning with the letter s!!"​
> "And why not throw in a full exposition of the general theory of nonlinear automata while you're at it?" growled Trurl. "You can't give it such idiotic—"​
> ...


Δεν κολλάει ακριβώς στο νήμα, αλλά ίσως ενδιαφέρεστε να δείτε την απάντηση που έδωσε η σημερινή τεχνητή νοημοσύνη στο ερώτημα του Λεμ:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600954962653093911
Shear sacrifice, the stylist's art
Smooths and shapes with stealthy heart 
Snipping strands with skillful hands 
Silent symphony, her craft expands 
Sleek perfection, a masterpiece
Sure to soothe and calm the stress.


----------



## skol (Dec 9, 2022)

Φαίνεται σαν να προσπάθησε να αποφύγει προφανείς ή τετριμμένες λέξεις: scissors, sorrow, sad, soul


----------

